# Alpha Ambulance?



## Always BSI (Apr 6, 2012)

Have any of you worked at Alpha Ambulance? Thoughts on the company?

Thanks!


----------



## Woodtownemt (Apr 6, 2012)

I have worked there. Decent company, never had a check bounce. The company had the family vibe for a while but has grown quite a bit over the years making feel more like a company. Feel free to pm if you like. Good company though compared to others.


----------



## Always BSI (Apr 6, 2012)

Thanks for the quick reply. The reason I asked was because my EMT instructor is good friends with the person who does the interviews down there and he put in a good word for me so  I'm going in for an Interview just wanted to know a little bit about the company. I couldn't find anything else online lol.

If I understood correctly their LA and Riverside branches are full. Only branch they have room is Orange County?


----------



## Woodtownemt (Apr 6, 2012)

Yeah theyre starting to pick up in the oc. They have 3 stations. Main in la the sevond in paramountand a third in riverside. The paramount station is where the oc cars are kept. Good luck on your interview they have orintation on the 25th of april I believe.


----------



## Imacho (Apr 6, 2012)

You must go to crafton hills in yucaipa? I worked there for 1 year before I started work here. It's a great co. Great equipment, LA co is busy riverside is picking up. OC is new. I havnt worked here in 3 months so I don't know what has changed.


----------



## Always BSI (Apr 6, 2012)

Yeah I do.

Do they actually have a station down in the OC area?


----------



## blackcloud (Apr 16, 2012)

*OC station*

Soon, unkown time frame


----------



## pinkffan (May 2, 2012)

well so much for Alpha being a good company.....ROTFLMFAO


----------



## Amberlamps916 (May 2, 2012)

pinkffan said:


> well so much for Alpha being a good company.....ROTFLMFAO



Explain


----------



## jgmedic (May 2, 2012)

Addrobo87 said:


> Explain



I believe there is a FBI investigation into Alpha for Medicare fraud. Saw it on FB today, I'll look for the link.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (May 2, 2012)

Right on. Doesn't really make them seem as legit after the big stink they made about Riverside/AMR.


----------



## pinkffan (May 2, 2012)

Yes Alpha was raided today....this was and is one of the shadiest companies out there. And they will get what they deserve. Thank you OIG


----------



## Always BSI (May 2, 2012)

lol wow.


----------



## looker (May 3, 2012)

http://abclocal.go.com/kabc/story?section=news/national_world&id=8645486

Here is video on this story. I do find interesting that no one got arrested. It almost seems like they had enough to investigate but not enough to arrest. I will say for company that been around only for few years they were expanding extremely fast.

edit:When google "Apha ambulance fbi raid" it seems like the owner got arrested but I can't pull any article that actually says that. The link that i posted says the owner wasn't arrested. Anyone got any other updates please post them. This is very interesting story.


----------



## TRSpeed (May 3, 2012)

Not surprised. Herd from the grape vine they would take Pts to the Bank and Bill Medicare for a Dialysis run. 

All these LA City companies need to get checked on


----------



## Imacho (May 3, 2012)

Those dialysis calls are the bread and butter of most LA nd OC companies. But they didn't pay much. Only like $80 per run. So you make up for it in volume.


----------



## looker (May 5, 2012)

Imacho said:


> Those dialysis calls are the bread and butter of most LA nd OC companies. But they didn't pay much. Only like $80 per run. So you make up for it in volume.



If medicare only paid $80 per run for dialsys treatment, every single ambulance company that do it would already be out of business before they even got in to it. The pay is much higher compare to that. If Owner(s) of Alpha company trully did fraud they are just idiots. There are plenty of money to be made without doing fraud biling.


----------



## RocketMedic (May 5, 2012)

The names of some of the Houston-area companies made me lol. Pretty sure "Double Daniels EMS" isn't a legit operation.


----------



## Imacho (May 5, 2012)

The dialysis calls are by Rx. Every 2 months it must be refilled. There are certain criteria that the pt must meet, to get the Rx refilled. Having that script on file with pt records is what makes it billable.  The ones to go after would be the ones writing the false script.  But there is no incentive to write a false script, unless the Dr. has stake in the ambulance company.  Which alpha does not have. And for every other transport, only an RN or higher is able to fill out the "Medical Necessity for Ambulance Transport". Without that sig, medicare will not pay.


----------



## DarksideIV (Jun 7, 2012)

*Former Employee*

as a former employee, who was recently laid off by Alpha, Im pretty sure its going to be bye bye Alpha....


----------



## Always BSI (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm glad that guy didnt call me for the interview. lmao


----------

